# deezer sur apple tv



## xavax (16 Juin 2016)

bonjour, 
Savez vous s'il y a l'application Deezer sur l'apple TV 4 ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2016)

Oui, je le sais.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2016)

Sinon, la réponse est : non, pas de Deezer, ni de Spotify directement en app sur l'ATV. 4.


----------

